# New Rain Coat for Millie



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

This is Millie's 4th Outhwaite coat, I don't mean to keep buying the same make, but they just always seem to fit the bill.

This current one is lightweight, so does not provide warms as such. I don't mind as it this time of year I just want to try and keep her dry and not over heat.

I love it, so pleased 

Millie modelling this year's must have accessory 









Collar Up (and probably smelling my sock )









Collar Down - most fetching









Finally the tummy protector









Now the big question is - What do I put in the pocket on her back ?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Millie looks wonderful! That coat is a great idea...always thought that I would not put clothes on my dog, but after taking 3 hours to dry out last night and lots of cuddles to warm up I have rapidly changed my mind!! 

Ideas for pockets....treats...for you!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh I like that! Lovely colour on her too


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I too thought no coat, but as soon as you realise their fur absorbs water and not repel it you realise that its quite a good idea. I do get a bit fed up when you come across some smart alec taking the p..s, usually along the lines of pampered pooch or your dog already has a coat why do you think it needs another !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful as always Millie .. oh wow my daughter is going to love these photos, must go and show her now xxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes my daughter loves the new Millie rain coat .. oh Millie looks so cute ... her idea for the back pocket was poo bags or chunks of cheese for lovely Millie xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Love Millie's new coat! Colour looks great on her


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Janet (Flounder1) suggested Millie's pocket money should go in the pocket 

Do you think I'll get away with cheese as pocket money


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cheese chunks is the best pocket money for a cute poo ...

Mind you JoJo thinks the pocket would be ideal for Julie's coffee money lol ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh I love this coat, I may have to look into one of these for Betty as she has an equafleece and a quilted winter coat but could do with something not to thick just to keep her dry. Millie is a great model!! X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Millie looks super smart in her new coat! I am afraid I was being practical and thought poo bags should go in her pocket!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Oh Millie looks super smart in her new coat! I am afraid I was being practical and thought poo bags should go in her pocket!


I confess that was my first thought too!!


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely coat,lovely girl.Funny how some people make comment about dog coats but pass no comment on horses wearing coats or blankets.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> I confess that was my first thought too!!


Way to sensible , but highly probable.



mary181 said:


> Lovely coat,lovely girl.Funny how some people make comment about dog coats but pass no comment on horses wearing coats or blankets.


So true, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi milly. Can I ask you what size did u buy? 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought 18 inch size. Measure from neck to start of tail, its easy to get the size slightly on the small size, yet I like to cover her bum - so to speak.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Very snazzy, looking goooood Millie x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Millie must measure her later x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes... Very nice indeed 

Perfect colour for Millie..very classy 

I Really do love it and yes loving the back pocket too ...

Seeing as Molly's new Equafleece has dive bombed here, might need to try this ..



xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks lovely, don't think I saw these when looking for a coat for Dudley, got him a similar style one in the end, I'm sure the equafleece coats are great especially as the dogs could probably still enjoy a rough play in them, but must admit we prefer the traditional dog coat look in our house.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooooh I like that Julie and like the stomach cover so many don't have one. Their tummies get wet so easily. As for the pocket .... Erm lippy or poo bags ??


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone know which shops stock Outhwaites or is it online purchase only?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I was lucky enough to see Millie modelling her new rain coat, wow she looked amazing even with twigs stuck to her legs lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> Anyone know which shops stock Outhwaites or is it online purchase only?


Here you go Jack. You can buy them in some shops, but this style is I think must be new as I didn't see it last year. I've been pleased with all the Outhwaite coats (4 in total - well a girl can't have too many coats). The only thing to look out for, is the traditional Breathe Comfort coats, which are brilliant, but the band that goes around their middle is rather long. It just needs the velcro re-sewing into a more suitable place.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooooh I like that Julie and like the stomach cover so many don't have one. Their tummies get wet so easily. As for the pocket .... Erm lippy or poo bags ??


Oh Lippy, hadn't thought of that, good idea.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe I'm being blind Julie but I can't find Millie's raincoat online??? 
Which site did you order from or was it in a shop?
Millie looks like little red riding hood in the 'hood up' pic 

Thank you


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Here you Mairi
It can be difficult to find because Outhwaites are first and foremost a rope makers and I guess pet coats etc is a new side line to them. The red rain coat is new so not available in many places elsewhere. I've given the link below to hopefully take you directly to the right coat page, if not, under coats section , it comes under Waterproof Unlined Coats.

http://www.petrange.co.uk/Dog-Coats/Waterproof-Unlined-Coats


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh that's great Julie ... Will get ordering 

xxx


----------



## Gus (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome coat - Millie looks very cool! Must buy one. This might be a silly question but do cockapoos have any sort of aversion to rain - always find ours is super reluctant to go out when it's wet! Even if that's when it's not raining any more.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Think it may be a personal thing. Very occasionally Millie will look out at the rain as if to say, you want me to go out in that !

But usually she just heads straight out and loves it. Trouble is their fur soaks up the water like a sponge, hence the dog coats.


----------

